# Diff betwn "NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS" and "OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS"..Visa 175 Online App



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

*Diff betwn "NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS" and "OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS"..Visa 175 Online App*

Hi,

I am filling online application for Visa 175. I am confused between these two sections "NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS" and "OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS".

In which section I should add information of my Parents, Brothers and Sisters ?

Regards,
Mehar


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

pakilahori81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling online application for Visa 175. I am confused between these two sections "NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS" and "OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS".
> 
> ...


I think seniors can answer this better, but from what I know, if you put your parents in "Non migrating dependents", you will still have to submit their medicals and PCC as well. However, if you put them in "Other Family Members", then you wont have to submit anything for them.
Infact this is why most people put the parents in "Other family members".


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

sherlock said:


> I think seniors can answer this better, but from what I know, if you put your parents in "Non migrating dependents", you will still have to submit their medicals and PCC as well. However, if you put them in "Other Family Members", then you wont have to submit anything for them.
> Infact this is why most people put the parents in "Other family members".


Moderators and seniors, your reply would be well-appreciated. Want to make sure that the information I have given above is correct.


----------



## coolsnake (Nov 12, 2011)

pakilahori81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling online application for Visa 175. I am confused between these two sections "NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS" and "OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS".
> 
> ...


Hi Mehar,
"Non-Migrating Dependants" means people under this list are dependent on you but are currently not migrating with you. As Sherlock pointed out, people included in this will have to undergo Medicals & might have an impact on the outcome of your visa application.

"Other Family Members" means your parents & siblings who are not dependent on you. 

So if you parents & siblings are not migrating with you then it's better that they are under the "Other Family Members" section.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

pakilahori81 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am filling online application for Visa 175. I am confused between these two sections "NON MIGRATING DEPENDENTS" and "OTHER FAMILY MEMBERS".
> 
> ...


You are the main applicant, brother sisters and parents are "other applicants"

@off the topic
still in the same company or moved somewhere else?


----------



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

@shafaqat309 How are you? Still in same company .. Currently in Itlay for a project


----------



## pakilahori81 (Nov 2, 2009)

@Coolsnake & Sherlok .. Thanks Guyz


----------

